# iPad Art - Morgan Freeman Finger Painting



## Meanderer (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## Ina (Jul 17, 2014)

I wonder how you go about learning to do iPad art. :wave:


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 17, 2014)

Ina said:


> I wonder how you go about learning to do iPad art. :wave:



Lambert reveals how he uses a specialist art app called Procreate to allow him to zero-in and layer his work. Lambert, who is a trained artist and oil painter used the app to reduce the brush sizes to only a few pixels - which in turn lets him zoom in to apply stroke upon stroke to produce the ultra-lifelike portrait on the left.  He worked from the photo by Scott Gries on the right.
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...realistic-finger-painting-Morgan-Freeman.html


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 17, 2014)

Wow....that is amazing.


----------

